
Learn coding by doing? Make some stuff - Mozilla Webmaker - millerfung
https://webmaker.org/en-US/
======
millerfung
Just found that out though a tweet from Codecademy, I think this is again
another very interesting platform for people who are interested in coding,
like me. I think I am so lucky to have start learning to code at this period,
people make learning how to code more practical and let us see the power as
well. Awesome

